# Bear Grylls is a croc dodger



## Fuscus (Sep 3, 2011)

According to this, no snakes were (intentionally) harmed.
Aussie animal handler says Bear Grylls survival show is tightly-scripted entertainment, not reality | Courier Mail


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 3, 2011)

He's a goose.


----------



## Daryl_H (Sep 3, 2011)

nice to know!


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 3, 2011)

Did everyone see the episode (a while back now), where he found, chased, killed and ate that olive python. That just made me sick and angry, I've never been able to look at him the same way after that.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 3, 2011)

I should have read the article first lol, it explains exactly what happened with the olive. I feel much better now.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 3, 2011)

RSPcrazy said:


> Did everyone see the episode (a while back now), where he found, chased, killed and ate that olive python. That just made me sick and angry, I've never been able to look at him the same way after that.


 Did you read the article?

Hmmm, you answered my question


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 3, 2011)

this ??? again???? jesus get over it already lol


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Sep 3, 2011)

It's a survival show for Americans. :lol: I don't bother commenting at length on it any more.


----------



## Bez84 (Sep 3, 2011)

That article has finally put the olive python killing to bed!!! 
I personally like bear grylls i dont care if hes an actor, i learn interesting stuff from the show and always have a laugh..


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 3, 2011)

Even though he didn't kill it, even if he did i don't see the big deal. How is it different to us eating Kangaroo?


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 3, 2011)

Or catching a fish and eating it?!


----------



## Firepac (Sep 3, 2011)

Makes you wonder.... How many bears would Bear Grylls grill if Bear Grylls could grill bears ?


----------



## Vixen (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha always love these Bear threads and all the haters. :lol:

Truth of the matter is, YES he is a showman and does alot of what he does for the camera and for entertainment - but he stills knows more than the average person. The man is ex-SAS, and has climbed Everest, he's not a complete wit. I'm sure in a REAL survival situation he would be more careful than he is on the show, and still be going strong when most of you would be rotting in the ground. :lol:


----------



## kat2005dodi (Sep 3, 2011)

He should be done for cruelty!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 3, 2011)

kat2005dodi said:


> He should be done for cruelty!


Cruelty on what exactly? Well apart from his audience


----------



## Colin (Sep 4, 2011)

wonder what "bear" will do when he's finished with fake survival shows?
probably join the WWF I reckon.. he already has experience with BS tv


----------

